# Dual Citizen in Canada since 1980



## Crossingtheborder (Oct 6, 2011)

I have just heard of Canadian residents/us citizens or ones with dual citizenship traveling into the US and getting stuck with automatic tax assessments. I have been here (Canada) since I married 30 some years ago and took up dual citizenship a few years after that. I have never filed a US tax return. My husband has been in Canada even longer (since he was 5) and has never filed either (he's also dual). I moved here when I was 23 and do hold a ss number for part-time student work.


Assets and income for either of us are not huge but we are now in our 50s and have owned a house or two and a small company, RRSPs etc. I know we will have to hire some professional help but would like to go in with a little knowledge. Neither of us would care if we renounced US citizenship, don't expect to want to work in the US but we have elderly relations there and would like to be able to visit them.

I'm flying to the States in two weeks to see my mother (age 86) and am a little nervous. We also had planned a trip in January that has a stop over in Texas for a night.

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crossingtheborder said:


> I have just heard of Canadian residents/us citizens or ones with dual citizenship traveling into the US and getting stuck with automatic tax assessments. I have been here (Canada) since I married 30 some years ago and took up dual citizenship a few years after that. I have never filed a US tax return. My husband has been in Canada even longer (since he was 5) and has never filed either (he's also dual). I moved here when I was 23 and do hold a ss number for part-time student work.
> 
> 
> Assets and income for either of us are not huge but we are now in our 50s and have owned a house or two and a small company, RRSPs etc. I know we will have to hire some professional help but would like to go in with a little knowledge. Neither of us would care if we renounced US citizenship, don't expect to want to work in the US but we have elderly relations there and would like to be able to visit them.
> ...


Do you have US Passports and use them every time you enter the US? US law requires you to do so.


----------

